# Changing wheels



## Grapevine (Feb 19, 2009)

Just wondering how easy / difficult it is changing a wheel on Auto-Trail 696G SE? What type of Jack would you recommend using? None supplied with Nettie when we bought her.

Grapevine


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, i have a 614 autotrail front easy,rear very hard,because of side skirts ,i always carry a 2 ton trolly and a small bottle jack,,trolly to lift M/H,bottle to jack DOWN suspension to allow easy removal past the skirt ,,,,,,,,,, hope this may be of some use to you regards Les.


----------



## Grapevine (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Les, useful tip re the rear wheels. Graham


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

join the AA or RAC, will not catch me changing a wheel on the side of the road these days. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

It depends on your age/strength/experience/equipment of course but I agree with Cabby, unless you're really stuck don't even try a 'normal' person is likely to at least strain themselves manhandling the wheels, possibly damage the side skirts, and spend quite a long time exposed at the roadside. Call the breakdown service you pay so much for and put the kettle on


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Jagman said:


> It depends on your age/strength/experience/equipment of course but I agree with Cabby, unless you're really stuck don't even try a 'normal' person is likely to at least strain themselves manhandling the wheels, possibly damage the side skirts, and spend quite a long time exposed at the roadside. Call the breakdown service you pay so much for and put the kettle on


I agree, call the AA in my case via my Safeguard insurance. That,s what you pay for. I wouldn,t even consider it. Perhaps I,m just lazy.
Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Most are supplied with scissor jacks. I would not dream of using one of those, I consider them unsafe. I have a little 5 ton low access bottle jack but would call my breakdown service for a flat wheel, Alan.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree hole heartedly that the jacks supplied with motorhome are as must use as tits on Tarzan, it’s wise too carry a bottle jack just in case but like the man said use a break down service it’s not lazy it’s all about keeping safe.
Regards
Ray


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I changed a wheel on the M6 Decided my 20 minutes was preferable to a 2 hour wait. Fortunately rear nearside would not have even contemplated offside.
Also had to change in a French Service Area. Took the French to discover it was not punctures but Valve Stem failures. Cost me two tyres. 
I always carry disposable boilersuit, gloves etc. It's the getting the spare in and out of the cradle that's the tough bit, requires sitting at the rear of the van.

Steve


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Wheel change*

you would have to do it if you were in the middle of nowhere abroad so do it on your drive to make sure you can manage it before you do any trip, better to learn the easy way before attempting It out in the sticks, and coming unstuck. a good bottle jack and a decent block of wood


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As said, I would suggest carrying a bottle jack, or if room a trolley jack, 4 ton really not 2 ton.but then again it is not the jacking up that will give you problems it's undoing the wheel nuts. :wink: :wink: so carry a reducing kit as well, this will help do the job if that is the last resort. (ex AA patrolman- when we were allowed to fix cars on roadside) yes that old. :lol: :lol: 

cabby438


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Wheels*

I expect out of the 55thou on this site, there is nearly half over sixty


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Wheel change*



jonse said:


> you would have to do it if you were in the middle of nowhere abroad so do it on your drive to make sure you can manage it before you do any trip, better to learn the easy way before attempting It out in the sticks, and coming unstuck. a good bottle jack and a decent block of wood


Nope sorry, aint gonna do it. Will let my full European breakdown cover deal with it. I have a TAG axle and if I do it and it is not jacked properly I would regret the damage done to the van or worse injury to myself. The spare is a nightmare to get out from under the van. I don,t intend straining myself on holiday, possibly ruining the holiday for the sake of waiting for a breakdown vehicle.
The breakdown companies have a commercial trolley jack and will do a it alot easier than I could. In the past I have had problems undoing the wheel nuts on my work van. They seem to get reemed up so tight by some garages.


----------

